

Joint Tax Cmte: Top 1% Receives 19% of All Income, Pays 49% of All Income Taxes - adventured
http://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2015/03/joint-tax-committee-the-top-1-receives-19-of-all-income-.html

======
